# Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer



## M4xw0lf (8. Oktober 2011)

*Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Hi Forum,
auf Xfastest.com  sind Bilder einer scheinbar finalen Bulldozer Retailbox aufgetaucht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit erscheint es immer wahrscheinlicher, dass zumindest die FX8xx0 Topmodelle mit einer Kompakt-Wasserkühlung aus dem Hause Asetek (siehe Bild 1, auf der Verpackung links unten im Eck) ausgeliefert werden. Dafür scheint es leider keine schicke Blechdose als Retailverpackung zu geben - sehr schade 
Spekulation meinerseits: Durch die Mitlieferung einer Kompakt-Wasserkühlung soll möglicherweise größeres OC-Potential "out of the box" ermöglicht werden, um Schwächen bei der pro Takt-Leistung auszugleichen. 
Man darf weiter gespannt sein, was uns nach dem aktuellen Stand der Gerüchte am 12. Oktober von AMD präsentiert wird.


----------



## L-man (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

ich fände das gar nicht so schlecht, interessant wäre nur der Preis der dafür zu entrichten ist. Für mich würde es nicht in  Frage kommen aber als möglichkeit den Mülligen Boxedkühler zu ersetzen finde ich das Prima.


----------



## Psycho1996 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Mal schauen für wieviel (gesetzt dem Falle das die Information stimmt) man die Teile im Marktplatz dann schießen kann  Hätte schon interesse an einer (für den Fall das die Kühlleistung nicht unterirdisch ist)


----------



## TerrorTomato (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Mal schauen für wieviel (gesetzt dem Falle das die Information stimmt) man die Teile im Marktplatz dann schießen kann  Hätte schon interesse an einer (für den Fall das die Kühlleistung nicht unterirdisch ist)


 Ich denke das die auf dem Niveau einer H80 von Corsair ist...


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Also wenn es das halt als ALTERNATIV-Bundle gibt, warum nicht. Es gibt ja auch CPUs ganz ohne Kühler.

Wichtig ist nur, dass das Bundle eindeutig billiger ist, als wenn man die Sachen einzeln kauft. Wenn nicht, kann AMD das Ding stecken lassen. Wenns billiger ist, warum nicht?


----------



## Stricherstrich (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Find ich auch ne sehr gute Idee!


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Sieht für mich eher danach aus, als würde es bei den Topmodellen sehr hitzig werden.
Von daher eher schlecht.


----------



## Kraddel (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenns nicht auf dem Kühl- und Lautstärke Niveau eines Boxed-Luftkühlers ist (was ich nicht denke) dann i das doch ne coole Sache... Aber stimmt schon, die Frage ob AMD was kaschieren will in Sachen Hitze Entwicklung, die bleibt


----------



## Charlie Harper (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Falls die BD FX eine Wasserkühlung bekommen, hoffe Ich nicht dass sie in diesem hässlichen Eier-Karton ausgeliefert werden


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Sieht für mich eher danach aus, als würde es bei den Topmodellen sehr hitzig werden.
> Von daher eher schlecht.


 


Kraddel schrieb:


> Wenns nicht auf dem Kühl- und Lautstärke Niveau eines Boxed-Luftkühlers ist (was ich nicht denke) dann i das doch ne coole Sache... Aber stimmt schon, die Frage ob AMD was kaschieren will in Sachen Hitze Entwicklung, die bleibt


 
Ich denke nicht, es steht ja auf der Packung: "Overcklock and don't overheat" also geht es explizit um das OC-Potential.


----------



## Blutengel (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Asetec baut für Antec die H20 620 und die macht eigendlich in Tests, bis auf die Lüfter, n guten Eindruck.

Und die Idee mit dem Marktplatz um da eine zu bekommen find ich gut Psycho1996  Aber gute Lüfter dazu kaufen


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Ich glaube eher, das ist nur der Kühler alleine - eine Special-BullyFX-Enthusiast-Edition. _Designed For Next Generation AMD® FX™ Processors_


----------



## Kev95 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Der Radiator sieht schonmal sehr mächtig aus, die zwei Fans sehen dazu mächtig Laut aus. 
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. 



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, das ist nur der Kühler alleine -  eine Special-BullyFX-Enthusiast-Edition. _Designed For Next  Generation AMD® FX™ Processors_


Sieht echt so aus. 

*Edit:* Sieht doch nicht so aus, wenn man sich mal die anderen Bilder auf dieser Seite anschaut.
Steht da was von 8-Kern Prozessor mit Flüßigkeitskühlung.


----------



## Kraddel (8. Oktober 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht, es steht ja auf der Packung: "Overcklock and don't overheat" also geht es explizit um das OC-Potential.



Auf der packung von Kinder riegeln steht auch das da Milch drin ist...ich denke das ist mehr Werbespruch als Tatsache... Alles andere wäre natürlich super...


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Sieht eigentlich nach einem normalen Single-Radiator für 120mm-Lüfter aus, mit einem kleinen Anbau für die Pumpe.
Wie auch immer - so'n Teil kostet in den USA 60$ im Laden - im Einkauf für AMD wird es wohl günstiger sein, da kommt es beim Topmodell nicht drauf an, wenn man den Kühler dazu legt. 
Da kann man nur hoffen, dass die CPU auch mächtig Leistung bringt im Vergeich zu SB- sonst ist das nämlich etwas lächerlich, eine Wasserkühlung dafür zu brauchen, wozu bei SB ein Durchschnittsluftkühler reicht.


----------



## Kev95 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Sieht eigentlich nach einem normalen Single-Radiator für 120mm-Lüfter aus, mit einem kleinen Anbau für die Pumpe.


 => Kompakt Flüssigkeitskühlung


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Ist schon klar - aber das ist nicht "mächtig"


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, es steht ja auf der Packung: "Overcklock and don't overheat" also geht es explizit um das OC-Potential.


 
Weil es sich andersrum ja auch genausogut verkaufen würde


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Weil es sich andersrum ja auch genausogut verkaufen würde


 
Bisher hat noch KEIN Leak davon gesprochen, dass es beim Bulldozer ein Hitze- oder Leistungsaufnahmeproblem gäbe. Und OBR hätte sich da mit Gebrüll drauf gestürzt wenn dem so wäre.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

_Diese Box enthält einen AMD-Prozessor, eine Einbauanleitung, Garantieinformationen sowie ein flüssigkeitsgekühltes CPU Kühlsystem für den Einbau in einen Desktop-PC
_

Na ja . 

Wer also billig einen Kühler sucht: Paket kaufen, Prozessor wegwerfen und Kühler auf Sandy schnallen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, es steht ja auf der Packung: "Overcklock and don't overheat" also geht es explizit um das OC-Potential.


 
Deshalb gehe ich auch davon aus, dass diese Waküs nur bei Black Editions mitgeliefert werden


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wer also billig einen Kühler sucht: Paket kaufen, Prozessor wegwerfen und Kühler auf Sandy schnallen.


 
Hmm genau, und dabei ca 150€ Verlust machen gegenüber dem Kauf des Kühlers alleine - nicht sehr schlau, oder? 



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Deshalb gehe ich auch davon aus, dass diese Waküs nur bei Black Editions mitgeliefert werden



Bisher hat man noch nichts von Back Editions gehört... vielleicht sind alle FX ohne Multisperre?


----------



## matty2580 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Bei xbitlabs.com vermutet man auch, dass es ein Antec H2O 620 Kühler ist.
AMD Considers Equipping FX Chips with Liquid-Cooling Solution - X-bit labs

Hier noch ein Test zum Antec H2O 620:
Test: Antec KÜHLER H2O 620 | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests

Intel kombiniert eine WaKü erst mit den kommenden Sandy Bridge E CPUs.
Beim BD bekommt man das WaKü/CPU-Set deutlich günstiger.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hmm genau, und dabei ca 150€ Verlust machen gegenüber dem Kauf des Kühlers alleine - nicht sehr schlau, oder?



Meinst du echt, die werden soviel Geld für das Teil nehmen? Okay, Plan B: Prozessor nicht wegwerfen, sondern vor einer Meute sabbernder AMD-Fanboys versteigern. 





> Bisher hat man noch nichts von Back Editions gehört... vielleicht sind alle FX ohne Multisperre?



Black Edition steht groß auf dem Karton und Unlocked FX auf dem Kühler. Würde absolut  keinen Sinn ergeben, wenn es keine "locked" FX geben würde.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Bei xbitlabs.com vermutet man auch, dass es ein Antec H2O 620 Kühler ist.
> AMD Considers Equipping FX Chips with Liquid-Cooling Solution - X-bit labs
> 
> Hier noch ein Test zum Antec H2O 620:
> ...



Auf der Bulldozer-Schachtel ist zweifelsfrei ein Asetek-Logo zu sehen, abgesehen davon wird der Antec-Kühler auch von Asetek hergestellt. 



OctoCore schrieb:


> Black Edition steht groß auf dem Karton und Unlocked FX auf dem Kühler. Würde absolut  keinen Sinn ergeben, wenn es keine "locked" FX geben würde.


 
BÄM! Punkt für dich, Autsch


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Nur in Sachen Logik. Faszinierend!  Aber Marketing hat leider nichts mit Logik zu tun.


----------



## Kev95 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Damit passen die neuen Prozessoren (bzw. deren Kühlung) dann auch nicht mehr in jedes Gehäuse. 
In mein Asgard zum Beispiel nicht, mal ganz zu schweigen von noch kleineren.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Soviele mATX Boards gibts ja bei AM3+ eh nicht.


----------



## Jan565 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

AMD packt ein H60 mit bei und alle kommen mit Hitzeproblemen. Intel packt beim SB-E auch eine bei, da gehört das so und wird dankend angenommen. Was ein Fanboy geflame hier!

Dabei gibt es hier im Forum einen beitrag der Zeigt das ein 8150 auf dem Verbauchslevel ist von einem 2600K!


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Bulldozer ist aber auch Mittelklasse Desktop und nicht High End wie Sandy-E


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Und KEINER sagt, dass das die einzige Kühlung ist.

Eher im Gegenteil. Die Gerüchteküche hat bei Intel diesbezüglich sehr auf die Kacke gehauen, und erst später gab es dann einige kleine Grüchte zu einer WaKü bei AMD. Wenn Sie kommt, dann wohl als Bundle. Gibt ja auch schon die Bilder von der Ratailversion, die wirklich in der Blechdose daher kommt. 

Leuts warum wartet ihr die paar Tage nicht einfach noch ab, bevor ihr euch jetzt hier in Fanboy flamewars rein steigert. Es ist ja nicht mal gesagt, ob diese Packung überhaupt in den deutschen Markt kommt. Also einfach mal den Ball flach halten....

Gerade wenn ich hier so manche Kommentare lese, dann ist das reines gebashe, von dem diejenigen dann aber nichts mehr hören wollen, wenn es, wie davon aus zu gehen ist, anders kommt als von diesen gedacht. Im Inet ist halt schnell irgend ein Müll produziert. 

Man sollte echt nach jedem Release die Dumpfbackenaussagen von den ganzen reinen bashern vor ziehen und Sie damit konfrontieren... Wäre sicherlich eine lehrreiche erzieherische Maßnahme für so manchen.... Traurig das man sich über so etwas Gedanken machen muss 

EDIT:
@Goldenmic:
Jetzt fang nicht mit so etwas an. Entweder man sagt es ist scheise, oder man lässt es einfach sein...

Zudem was ist bitte am SB-E für den Desktop noch großartig High-End? 1/4 der CPU deaktiviert.... Klasse... Also high-End bezeichne ich als etwas anderes. Zudem soll sich SB-E ja nicht mal groß vom 990X absetzen, der ja selbst in vielen Bereichen vom 2600k unter druck gesetzt wird. 

(PS: ja SB-E ist an und für sich High-End, auch in meinen Augen, aber ich hoffe du verstehst was ich dir damit sagen will. Die Begründung von dir ist einfach für die Tonne...)


----------



## bulldozer (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wer also billig einen Kühler sucht: Paket kaufen, Prozessor wegwerfen und Kühler auf Sandy schnallen.





OctoCore schrieb:


> Meinst du echt, die werden soviel Geld für das Teil nehmen?


Sach ma, du bist nicht sehr schlau oder?

Ein 300€ Prozessor/Wakü-Bundle ist also billiger als der Kühler selbst den es bei gh für 40€ gibt?

Sehr interessante Theorie.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Ja ist er sich, er will einfach nur bashen....

Ich würde mir da irgendwie sehr peinlich bei vorkommen so ne Grütze vom Stapel zu lassen. Naja, jedem das seine.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Ok Skysnake, dann drehen wir es doch mal andersrum. 
Beim 1155er gibt es keine Wakü Ansätze, die TDP ist generells ehr gering, grade weil auch der Grafikpart in die Angabe mit reinfällt.
Willst du mir jetzt ernsthaft sagen das - egal um welches Bulli Model es sich dabei handelt - AMD mit dem Move besser dasteht wenn man nicht grade denk "woah geil, wakü".


Und übrigens: Ja ich verstehe was du meinst.


----------



## Jan565 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Zudem was ist bitte am SB-E für den Desktop noch großartig High-End? 1/4 der CPU deaktiviert.... Klasse... Also high-End bezeichne ich als etwas anderes. Zudem soll sich SB-E ja nicht mal groß vom 990X absetzen, der ja selbst in vielen Bereichen vom 2600k unter druck gesetzt wird.


 
Sehe ich auch so. SB-E ist wird nicht sonderlich schneller sein als ein 990X und ist für mich auch "kein wirkliches" High-End mehr in dem sinne.

Aber sonst, H60 bei CPU für 220€ dabei? Gerne!


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Aber sonst, H60 bei CPU für 220€ dabei? Gerne!


 
Ja so würde ich das auch sehen, alles andere wird sich noch zeigen.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ok Skysnake, dann drehen wir es doch mal andersrum.
> Beim 1155er gibt es keine Wakü Ansätze, die TDP ist generells ehr gering, grade weil auch der Grafikpart in die Angabe mit reinfällt.
> Willst du mir jetzt ernsthaft sagen das - egal um welches Bulli Model es sich dabei handelt - AMD mit dem Move besser dasteht wenn man nicht grade denk "woah geil, wakü".
> 
> ...


 
Wenn es NUR! eine Angebotsvariante von vielen ist, warum nicht. Ich hab die volle Herstellergarantie ja in diesem Fall. Wenn die Sache dann noch billiger ist als wenn ich die Sachen einzeln kaufe, dann bekommt das von mir ganz klar ein 

Wenn z.B. die stärkste CPU nur so verkauft wird, dann bekommt es natürlich ein  von mir. Nicht wegen der WaKü an sich, sondern wegen der zu befürchtenden Leistungsaufnahme etc.

Es gibt aber eben absolut keine Anzeichen dafür, dass es sich hierbei um die Einzige Angebotsvariante handelt. Naja und so lange du keine anders lautenden eindeutigen! Beweise für liefern kannst, bleibe ich auch dabei, das ich daran erst mal nichts verwerfliches dran sehen kann, sondern es erst einmal ganz neugierig betrachte. Falls es doch so kommt wie von dir befürchtet, kann ich noch immer lauthals schreien. 

DANN! kann ich aber auch mit voller Überzeugung hinter diesem Geschreie und Gemotze stehen. Wenn man den Mund aufreißt, sollte man einen Tag später auch noch zu seinen Überzeugungen stehen. Wenn nicht, muss man sich überlegen, ob man dann noch in den Spiegel schauen kann, wenn es nicht so ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Dann bin ich mal weiterhin der Ansicht das Bulli Leistungsaufnahme und Abwärmetechnisch eine mittelschwere Katastrophe wird.
Du darfst mich gerne zum Releasetag daran erinnern.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

GoldenMic, das werde ich auch versuchen, bei mir hast du aber die sehr große und äußerst realistische Chance, dass ich das wieder vergesse. Sag das mal lieber Quanti oder sonst wem. Ich glaub die haben ein besseres Erinnerungsvermögen bei so etwas. 

Es geht ja auch nicht darum, das jemanden aufs Brot zu schmieren, denn dann ist das Kind ja schon in den Brunnen gefallen...

Vorher klaren Kopf behalten und nüchtern die Sachen betrachten, ohne zu viele wilde Spekulationen, und diese dann beinhart verteidigen als DIE Wahrheit schlecht hin. Das ist ja das Problem. Über Möglichkeiten kann man ja immer und SOLL man ja auch sprechen, aber doch bitte die Tür für alles offen halten, auch für sich selbst und nicht versteifen, denn wissen tut man es nicht besser, und so lange es keine Beweise gibt, sind halt alle Spekulationen gleich gut/schlecht. Ergo sollte man auch alle akzeptieren, bis das Gegenteil bewiesen ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Ich werd da schon selber dran denken  Keine Sorge.

Ich denke auch das ich das ganze relativ objektiv betrachte, aber mir natürlich innerhalb dieses Jahres eine eigene Meinung zu dem Thema gebildet habe.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich werd da schon selber dran denken  Keine Sorge.
> 
> Ich denke auch das ich das ganze relativ objektiv betrachte, aber mir natürlich innerhalb dieses Jahres eine eigene Meinung zu dem Thema gebildet habe.


 
Dabei ist doch das Thema Leistungsaufnahme das einzige, bei dem man noch keine Schreckensnachrichten gehört hat


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Das würde mich jetzt schon mal interessieren. 

Wie kannst du dir eine *objektive* Meinung bilden, wenn es absolut keine objektiven Aussagen gibt, auf die man sich verlassen kann?
Wie willst du dir eine objektive Meinung bilden, wenn du über >50% noch keine Infos hast?
Wie willst du dir eine objektive Meinung bilden, wenn es widersprüchliche Berichte gibt?
Wie willst du dir eine objektive Meinung bilden, wenn dir Fakes vorgesetzt wurden, und du nicht in der Lage warst, die zu erkennen, ohne darüber informiert zu werden, dass du verarscht wurdest?
Wie willst du dir eine objektive Meinung bilden, wenn die Infos die du hast von einem unfertigen Produkt stammen, die dann auch ganz klar zeigen, dass da einige Dinge einfach noch nicht stimmen können?

Verstehst du was ich meine?

Ich habe mir auch eine "objektive" Meinung gebildet, aber die sieht eben GANZ anders aus als bei dir. Nämlich wie folgt:

1. BD kann ganz toll im MultiThread werden, und jede aktuelle Intel CPU verblasen, oder eben auch nicht. Kommt sehr stark auf den Workload und die verwendeten Befehlssätze drauf an
2. BD kann die reinste Verbrauchsschleuder werden, oder eben auch nicht, weil so viele Energiesparmaßnahmen drin sind, man aber die Leistung im worst-case nicht beschneiden will.
3. BD hat keine Single-Thread-Leistung, oder eben doch, je nach Workload.

Verstehst du was ich meine? Das kann ich noch mit einigen anderen Punkten so weiter führen. 
Es gibt halt einige Varianten, von denen ich aber noch nicht sagen kann, welche sich als Wahr herausstellen wird. Am realistischten rechne ich mit einer Kombination von allem. Ergo BD wird schlicht nicht die über CPU, aber auch definitiv kein Rohrkrepierer. Halt eine CPU die mit Intel in den meisten Fällen mithalten kann, in einigen Fällen unterliegt und in wieder einigen anderen Fällen es auch schafft Intel zu schlagen.

Wie ich das ganze jetzt am Ende dann für mich werte wird wohl sehr stark davon abhängen, was ich mache. 

Ich bin eigentlich sehr stark davon überzeugt, dass derjenige, der meint  "Intel toll und AMD kacke" sich ziemlich lächerlich machen wird, da er es sich einfach viel zu einfach machen wird, und damit der Komplexität des Themas nicht gerecht wird. Weiter bin ich ganz stark davon überzeugt, dass die Empfehlung was denn jetzt besser ist, also Intel oder AMD auch ganz stark vom aktuellen Kurs der CPUs abhängen wird. Heute kann das noch so aussehen und Morgen schon wieder ganz anders.

Das Einzige, was ich bereits jetzt unterschreiben würde ist, das AMD (zu) spät kommt. Ob sie diesbezüglich jetzt versagt haben, oder schuldig sind wage ich aber nicht zu entscheiden. Dafür weiß ich einfach zu wenig über die Interna bei GF und AMD. Fakt ist aber, sie sind spät dran. Sehr spät sogar, und mit BD 2 sollten Sie dies auf keinen Fall wiederholen, ansonsten verspielen Sie wieder einmal sehr viele Chancen für sich.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Dieses Intel geflame, schlimm. Genau wie 





> hoffe Ich nicht dass sie in diesem hässlichen Eier-Karton ausgeliefert werden


 WTF??? Wo ist ein Ei sicher, in einer Blechbuchse. WTF??? 
Oder: 





> Paket kaufen, Prozessor wegwerfen und Kühler auf Sandy schnallen.


 Huhu Gehirn, jemand da? eine 245$ teure Wasserkühlung??? 


> Okay, Plan B: Prozessor nicht wegwerfen, sondern vor einer Meute sabbernder AMD-Fanboys versteigern.


 die Meute sabbernder AMD-Fanboys hat ihn bevor du ihn hast. (Vitamin B)
Kompakt-Wasserkühlung ist eine Günstige und effektive Art zu kühlen, denn wen der Boxed kühler bei normaler Handhabung versag muss der Hersteller dafür gerade stehen. Ein Guter weg in die richtige Richtung. Vor allem eine Kompakt-Wasserkühlung nicht teuer für den Hersteller ist.


----------



## Alterac (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Das heißt ich habe eine Wasserkühlung im Prozessor mit dabei?
Kann ich dann automatisch so kühlen?


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

wat? Ich glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden, schau dir die Bilder im Link an, dann wird dir das schnell klar 

Denk einfach an die kleinen kompakt WaKüs von Corsair


----------



## matty2580 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

CB hat gerade einen Artikel zum Thema veröffentlicht.......
Bilder zeigen AMD-Wasserkühler für FX-Prozessoren - 08.10.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## da_exe (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Wenns nich viel mehr kostet als mit boxed Kühler is es OK. 
Denn es is wohl sogar bis zu AMD und Intel vorgedrungen, das die Leute die 150+ $€ investieren, sich nen anderen Kühler draufschnallen. Und das hat wohl meist primär erst ma nix mit Leistungsaufnahme zu tun sondern mit Lautstärke. Was solch ein Kühler beim OCn bringt muss ich doch nich extra erwänen oder ? Wer kauft sich denn bitte zb nen 2600er und lässt den boxed drauf? 

Naja, aber anstatt das Gute an so ner Sache zu sehen, muss man erst ma wieder den dicken machen. Wie üblich. Dabei gibts schon Anzeichen, das des gesamte System im idle +- mit dem Sandy Verbrauch auf einer Ebene is. Der Rest wird sich zeigen.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das würde mich jetzt schon mal interessieren.
> 
> Wie kannst du dir eine *objektive* Meinung bilden, wenn es absolut keine objektiven Aussagen gibt, auf die man sich verlassen kann?
> Wie willst du dir eine objektive Meinung bilden, wenn du über >50% noch keine Infos hast?
> ...


 
Dann möchte ich dir mal sagen das ich dir im grunde zustimme, so wie du es bisher zusammengefasst hast.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

aber?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Nichts aber.
Ich habe maximal noch ein paar andere Gedanken in andere Richtungen. Aber grundsätzlich sehe ich das genauso wie du.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Dann teile diese Gedanken mit uns 

Aber schön, dass du mir im großen und ganzen zustimmen kannst, denn davon bin ich nicht zwingend ausgegangen


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Tu ich ja ab und an 
Sind halt mehr Spekulationen.
Was davon übrig bleibt sehen wir ja hoffentlich am Mittwoch.


----------



## Zsinj (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Ich hoffe mal das es den Bulldozer auch ganz normal als Retail Edition gibt, denn eine (richtige) Wakü habe ich schon. Da fehlt nur noch der Bulldozer.


----------



## Jan565 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Fällt keinem der BE Aufdruck auf bei dem Link von CB? 

Es wird also wieder Black Edition geben mit offenem Multi!

Die Frage die immer noch bleibt seit über 1 1/2 Jahre ist, wie schnell wird er sein bei welcher Aufnahme an Leistung? Ich glaube zwar nicht an ein wunder, aber schon das er etwas mehr Strom brauch als ein Intel, aber halt nicht so viel, dass es jetzt der Rede wert ist. Von der Leistung her erwarte ich eigentlich 2600K level zu einem günstigeren Preis.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Ja, das hoffe ich auch. Dann sind diese ganzen Flamewars über reine Spekulationen endlich vorbei. Es ist schon sehr anstrengend immer wieder zu erklären, das etwas nur reine Spekulation ist, und eben nicht 100% klar ist, ob das jetzt wirklich so ist oder nicht, einfach weil es viel zu viele Ungereimtheiten etc. gibt. Wenn etwas zu schlecht ist, ist das komisch, aber genau so auch, wenn etwas viel zu gut ist. Irgendwo ist immer das Haar in der Suppe, und wenn es nur der Preis ist. 

Btw. ich fände es lustig, wenn man die Leute mal zu ihren teils hahnebüchenen Aussagen mit ner Knarre vor der Brust nochmals befragen würde, ob Sie bei ihrer Aussage bleiben würden.  Ich glaube da würden echt viele einknicken und ihre Aussagen relativieren, bzw. gleich komplett zurücknehmen, weil sie im Grunde wissen, dass die Aussage Müll ist. Aber man hat ja keine Knarre auf der Brust, die los geht, wenn man doch nicht Recht hat, und im Internet gibt es ja sogar genau "0" konsequenzen. Zur Not erstellt man halt einen neuen Account und gut ist


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



da_exe schrieb:


> Wenns nich viel mehr kostet als mit boxed Kühler is es OK.



Kommt darauf an, wie man "nicht viel mehr" definiert.
Ich denke schon, dass der Aufpreis deutlich sein wird, im Vergleich zu einer Luftkühler-Boxed-Version - eventuell größer als von der zu einer Tray-Version. Aber solange man die Wahl hat (nicht jeder potentielle Interessent für den Prozessor wird auch eine Verwendung für den Kühler haben), geht das schon in Ordnung. 



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Oder:  Huhu Gehirn, jemand da?



Das gebe ich mit Vergnügen zurück.  Immer wieder erstaunlich, wer oder was auf öffensichtlichen Blödsinn immer gerne einsteigt. Ist jetzt nicht auf dich persönlich gemünzt - mehr allgemein. Irgendjemanden musste ich ja quoten.
Eigentlich sollte es klar genug sein, auch ohne überfette Ironie- oder Satire-Tags setzen zu müssen. Aber auch für die, die damit überfordert sind, sollte auch immer gelten: Don't feed the troll!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Denk einfach an die kleinen kompakt WaKüs von Corsair


 
Eben, das ist nichts anderes, ein Händler bietet das eben als Bundle an oder AMD selbst, damit eben die, die gleich auf 5GHz übertakten wollen, nicht erst noch einen teuren Kühler extra kaufen müssen.

Das ist aber eben nicht der Standard und das scheinen mal wieder viele hier zu vergessen.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Und wenn doch, dann würde ich mir aber GANZ schnell Aktien von Antec kaufen, die würden dann ja Stückzahlen umsetzen, die nicht mehr feierlich sind


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Nur das Antec die Dinger auch nur Asetek herstellen lässt.
Muss du bedenken.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

äh mein ich doch Asetek


----------



## Superwip (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



> GANZ schnell Aktien von Antec kaufen


 
Das geht nicht so leicht; Asetek ist zwar seit einer privaten Investition von einer Million Euro im Jahr 2000 formell eine Aktiengesellschaft, soweit ich weiß werden die Aktien aber nicht gehandelt


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Aktien kaufen?
Und dann "alles" verlieren wenn der Bulli "floppt"?
Wissen tut man es ja noch nicht. Aber wer aufs Risiko steht..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Wieso sollte Bulli floppen??? Denn es gibt alleine über 5 mil. Menschen in Deutschland wo das Geld nicht so locker sitzt und die werden sich immer für AMD entscheiden, denn dort bekommt man was für den kleinen Geldbeutel. 
Dann gibt es mehrere Milliarden Menschen die Fan von AMD sind und sich niemals einen INTEL zulegen würden. So wie ich, niemals werde ich mir ein INTEL in mein PC setzten. Niemals. Allein was mich an INTEL stört ist, keine Angabe zu der Kern-Anzahl.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Bulli floppen??? Denn es gibt alleine über 5 mil. Menschen in Deutschland wo das Geld nicht so locker sitzt und die werden sich immer für AMD entscheiden, denn dort bekommt man was für den kleinen Geldbeutel.



Kurz über den Unterschied zwischen Billig und günstig nachdenken.
Selbst Leute wie Streetjumper, von denen ich nie gedacht hätte das er sich nen Intel holt, hats gemacht.


> Dann gibt es mehrere Milliarden Menschen die Fan von AMD sind und sich niemals einen INTEL zulegen würden. So wie ich, niemals werde ich mir ein INTEL in mein PC setzten. Niemals. Allein was mich an INTEL stört ist, keine Angabe zu der Kern-Anzahl.


 
Keine Angabe der Kernzahl? Oo
What?
Nur mal als Beispiel: Man kann bei Intel sogar die Temps der einzelnen Cores auslesen, bei AMD hat man zumindest beim x4 nur eine Temp.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Selbst Leute wie Streetjumper, von denen ich nie gedacht hätte das er sich nen Intel holt, hats gemacht.


 
Und andere können es gar nicht abwarten, den Müll endlich wieder zu entsorgen und was Vernünftiges zu kaufen.


----------



## King_Sony (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

@quantenslipstream: Von wem hast du dir denn die ~50k Beiträge gekauft  

@Topic: Selbst wenn viele den Bulli kaufen, heißt ja nicht, dass sie ihn mit Wakü nehmen.

Sony

EDIT: Benchen dürfen sie ja schon, nur nicht veröffentlichen, oder? Wenn ja kann sich PCGH bei positiver Überaschung viele AMD Aktien kaufen und das Heft dann kostenlos liefern^^


----------



## Verminaard (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und andere können es gar nicht abwarten, den Müll endlich wieder zu entsorgen und was Vernünftiges zu kaufen.


 
Das dauert aber noch bissi bis der Sandy-E da ist. Musst halt mit dem Muell noch leben 

Wird auch Zeit das Wasserkuehlung, wenn auch im Kompaktformat endlich großflaechig eingefuehrt wird.
Wenn die vernuenftig ist, kann eben eine Luftkuehlung nicht mithalten.
Selbst Luftkuehlenthusiasten wie Porsche haben im Laufe der Zeit auf Wasser gesetzt.
Ueberall wo man viel Leistung und Abwaerme hat, muss man halt ordentlich kuehlen. 
Wie das Medium letztendlich aussieht, ist mir persoenlich egal, solang es gut handzuhaben ist.


----------



## hfb (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



bulldozer schrieb:


> Sach ma, du bist nicht sehr schlau oder?
> Ein 300€ Prozessor/Wakü-Bundle ist also billiger als der Kühler selbst den es bei gh für 40€ gibt?
> Sehr interessante Theorie.


 
Was ich immer schon mal wissen wollte ist, wie es sich so völlig ohne Sinn für Humor lebt. Muss doch schrecklich sein.
Oder weiss man gar nicht, was einem fehlt?
Bitte erkläre es mir. 



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Allein was mich an INTEL stört ist, keine Angabe zu der Kern-Anzahl.


 

Ich will jetzt nicht über den Sinngehalt deiner sonstigen Statements diskutieren, aber bitte erklär mir, was du uns mit diesem
Satz sagen willst. Ich komme einfach nicht dahinter.


----------



## Psycho1996 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Kurz: AMD WAR mal die P/L Empfehlung, was sich durch Sandy änderte (Nicht viel Teurer, dafür um einiges schneller + Saftsparender)




Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Allein was mich an INTEL stört ist, keine Angabe zu der  Kern-Anzahl.


 
Wie meinst du DAS denn jetzt 

Ist doch relativ Simpel:

Desktop:
i3: Dual + SMT
i5: Quad
i7: Quad + SMT

Mobil:
Atom: Single/Dual + SMT(?)
i3/i5/i7 non Q: Dual + SMT(?)
i7 QM: Quad + SMT(?)

Im Mobil bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, sowohl was SMT angeht, als auch die Kernanzahl da ich mich damit nicht Näher beschäftige...

Es stimmt zwar das bei Intel im Name des Prozessors die Kernanzahl nicht erwähnt wird, aber: MUSS sowas sein? Wir sind in einem EXTREME Hardware Forum, und da sollte man wenigstens wissen wie man an eine Solche Information kommt (Ich hatte kein Bock die Notebookprozessoren von Intel zu recherchieren, man möge mir dies nachsehen).

EDIT: Fällt mir grad erst auf: Wir hören jetzt einfach auf mit dem Thema und gehen BTT^^


----------



## Cyberian (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Also ich muss Computerbase da zustimmen sieht definitv wie doe 920 H20 aus von Antec welche wie schon mehrfach erwähnt eh von Asetek hergestellt wird...denn die hat den 120 Radi mit der großen Bauhöhe und zwei Lüfter die 620 hat glaube ich geringere Dicke beim Radi und nur einen Lüfter...aber ich fände es gut wenn es die Option gibt ihn mit der Kühlung oder eben mit einer Luftkühlung zu bestellen damit man entscheiden kann je nachdem was man schon besitzt. Als dritte Option dann noch Tray wobei ich grundsätzlich lieber Boxed bestelle wegen Garantie und weil ich keinen Rückläufer haben will.


----------



## da_exe (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



> Kurz: AMD WAR mal die P/L Empfehlung, was sich durch Sandy änderte (Nicht viel Teurer, dafür um einiges schneller + Saftsparender)



Was sich mit Bulldozer wieder ändern wird.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



da_exe schrieb:


> Was sich mit Bulldozer wieder ändern wird.


 
Oh, interessant.
Woher nimmst du diese Gewissheit?
Das hätte ich jetzt echt gern mal belegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wird auch Zeit das Wasserkuehlung, wenn auch im Kompaktformat endlich großflaechig eingefuehrt wird.


 
Unter Last ist sie einfach zu laut.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Ich wäre eher dafür das Passivkühlung eingeführt wird.
Warum?
Kleiner Fertigungsstukturen, weniger Leistungsaufnahme bei gleicher Leistung. Das wäre aktuell mal Fortschritt. Anstatt den Energiehunger noch zu erhöhen und das mit Waküs zu rechtfertigen.

Und ja mir ist auch klar das eine passive Kühlung natürlich unrealistisch ist bei maximaler Leistung. Aber es sollte der angepeilte Weg sein.
Extreme Effizienz.


----------



## Psycho1996 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



da_exe schrieb:


> Was sich mit Bulldozer wieder ändern wird.


 
=>



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Oh, interessant.
> Woher nimmst du diese Gewissheit?
> Das hätte ich jetzt echt gern mal belegt.



Bin da ganz GoldenMics Meinung... Die Spieleleistung (und damit meine ich NICHT Octa-Optimierte ) ist nach den "Benches" (auf die DU dich mit deiner Aussage höchst wahrscheinlich beziehst) grottig, da die Leistung/Kern/MHz Fehlt... Und da bringt auch OC nichts, es ist ja nicht so das Sandy sich nicht OCen lässt oder?


----------



## da_exe (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Antworte du erst mal mit deinen Fakten auf Skysnakes Fragen, bevor gerade du Belege forderst...

Aber zb die holländische review. Ist schon mal ein grober Anhaltspunkt auf den Verbrauch, und die Preise sind ja schon bekannt. P/L mindestens besser als der 2500er...

Und das IPC nich alles ist, hat sich anscheinend auch noch nich rumgespochen oder ? Zumal es Leute geben soll, die nicht nur Spielen im Kopf haben.


----------



## Psycho1996 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



da_exe schrieb:


> Und das IPC nich alles ist, hat sich anscheinend auch noch nich rumgespochen oder ?


 
Andere Frage: Ein Prozessor mit IPC eines K8 und 3,8-4,3 GHz Takt, soll einen K10 mit 3,8 GHz Takt (Phenom II X4) schlagen? Vergiss es... BD wird ausschließlich in Multithreadanwendungen Leistung zeigen... Oder mit manuellem "nachhelfen", genannt OC.
Außer die IPC ist besser... Dann sieht das ganze anders aus...


----------



## da_exe (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



> Ein Prozessor mit IPC eines K8 und 3,8-4,3 GHz Takt, soll einen K10 mit 3,8 GHz Takt (Phenom II X4) schlagen?



Den Satz versteh ich nich ? Welche CPU is mit K8 IPC gemeint ?


----------



## winpoet88 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Wenn der Preis stimmt, ist es eine gute Idee ! Warten wir es ab.....


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Psycho1996 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



da_exe schrieb:


> Den Satz versteh ich nich ? Welche CPU is mit K8 IPC gemeint ?


 
Es gibts ein Gerücht das die IPC auf K8 Niveau gesunken ist, aber selbst wenn das nicht stimmen sollte hat AMD trotzdem selber gesagt das die IPC Sinken wird => Ein Phenom II X4 980 ist in Anwendungen die bis zu 4 Kerne nutzen schneller (Es sei denn die Information von AMD stimmt nicht/der Takt des BD ist noch höher als erwartet)

=> BD wird nur in Multithread-Anwendungen seine Stärken zeigen z.B. im Servermarkt könnte der BD richtig einschlagen, aber im Desktop ist der BD MMn noch(!) zu stark auf Multithreading ausgelegt, was sich in den nächsten Jahren ändern wird. Doch bis dahin Testet PCGH den BD III...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Und da bringt auch OC nichts, es ist ja nicht so das Sandy sich nicht OCen lässt oder?


 
Tja, hast du dir ein Xeon gekauft, ists essig mit OC.


----------



## Psycho1996 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, hast du dir ein Xeon gekauft, ists essig mit OC.


 
Bis zum Max. Turbotakt kannst aber xD Auch wenns Witzlos ist...

Und dann noch BCKLCK auf 108 MHz und schon hast nen XEON geOCed xD 

Klar, AMDs OCen einfach besser (Sowohl BEs als auch "nicht BEs"... ) aber: Was hat man davon, nen Phenom II X6 @ 4 GHz mit geschätzt 200 Watt Verbrauch zu haben, wenn ein I7-2600k (Bzw ein ähnlicher XEON) @ Stock und ca 80 Watt verbrauch (GPU nicht mitgezählt natürlich) ähnliche (bzw. bessere) Ergebnisse liefert? Genau: GARNICHTS außer ner schönen Stromrechnung und ner Rechnenden Heizung im Rechner


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Na dann hoffe ich doch mal das PCGH auch ein Sample mit der "WaKü" bekommt um eine Tests durchzuführen...den ich möchte mir Ende des Jahres einen 8XXX Bulli gönen


----------



## jobo (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Schelchter Scherz, oder? 
Die blödeste Idee ever! Damit räumt AMD doch ein dass Bulldozer so ineffizent ist, dass er nicht von Luftkühlern auf Temperatur gehälten werden kann. 
Die meisten haben doch keine Wakü und wenn schon eine WakÜ, dann würde man doch ein besseren als einen Gratiskühler nehmen. Alle die keine Wakü haben müssen dann zwangsläugig einen Kühler extra kaufen?  Schlecht, vorallem im OEM-Bereich, Fertig-PCs mit Wakü sind selten und kosten meist deutlich mehr als 1000€.


----------



## michelthemaster (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ok Skysnake, dann drehen wir es doch mal andersrum.
> Beim 1155er gibt es keine Wakü Ansätze, die TDP ist generells ehr gering, grade weil auch der Grafikpart in die Angabe mit reinfällt.
> Willst du mir jetzt ernsthaft sagen das - egal um welches Bulli Model es sich dabei handelt - AMD mit dem Move besser dasteht wenn man nicht grade denk "woah geil, wakü".
> 
> ...



Sag mal GoldenMic, was soll denn immer der Quatsch mit dem Verbrauch? Bis auf einen Bulldozer haben alle 95 Watt TPD, das Topmodell soll einen ähnlichen Verbrauch haben, wie der 2600k, also vollkommen im Rahmen. Immer wieder dieser Quatsch!

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Eiche (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Bis zum Max. Turbotakt kannst aber xD Auch wenns Witzlos ist...
> 
> Und dann noch BCKLCK auf 108 MHz und schon hast nen XEON geOCed xD
> 
> Klar, AMDs OCen einfach besser (Sowohl BEs als auch "nicht BEs"... ) aber: Was hat man davon, nen Phenom II X6 @ 4 GHz mit geschätzt 200 Watt Verbrauch zu haben, wenn ein I7-2600k (Bzw ein ähnlicher XEON) @ Stock und ca 80 Watt verbrauch (GPU nicht mitgezählt natürlich) ähnliche (bzw. bessere) Ergebnisse liefert? Genau: GARNICHTS außer ner schönen Stromrechnung und ner Rechnenden Heizung im Rechner


 selbst bei 4000betreibs Stunden (166,6d dauerbetrieb) währe der AMD günstiger so schnell verbraucht man 100€ nicht mit der Stromrechnung, angenommen der verbraucht echt 200W


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



jobo schrieb:


> Schelchter Scherz, oder?
> Die blödeste Idee ever! Damit räumt AMD doch ein dass Bulldozer so ineffizent ist, dass er nicht von Luftkühlern auf Temperatur gehälten werden kann.
> Die meisten haben doch keine Wakü und wenn schon eine WakÜ, dann würde man doch ein besseren als einen Gratiskühler nehmen. Alle die keine Wakü haben müssen dann zwangsläugig einen Kühler extra kaufen?  Schlecht, vorallem im OEM-Bereich, Fertig-PCs mit Wakü sind selten und kosten meist deutlich mehr als 1000€.


 
Was ich mich vor allem Frage ist eigentlich ob so ne Komplett Waku auch 5-10 Jahre ohne Wartung mitmacht. Ich habe da noch keine Langzeitergebnisse von gesehen.



michelthemaster schrieb:


> Sag mal GoldenMic, was soll denn immer der Quatsch mit dem Verbrauch? Bis auf einen Bulldozer haben alle 95 Watt TPD, das Topmodell soll einen ähnlichen Verbrauch haben, wie der 2600k, also vollkommen im Rahmen. Immer wieder dieser Quatsch!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha



Der i7-2600k - das stärkste 1155er Model - hat eine TDP von 95. Und da kommt, wie bei jeder 1155er Desktop CPU eine IGP dazu, die in diesen Wert mit eingerechnet ist.
Wo ist das dann bitte Quatsch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Bis zum Max. Turbotakt kannst aber xD Auch wenns Witzlos ist...


 
Nö, geht nicht, nix mit Turbo Modus Takt, lies mal die PCGH, ist sogar ein Artikel drin.
Nur mit dem Bus Clock Takt ist was drin, aber du weißt ja, wie gering das ist, vor allem, wenn man noch ein H61 Brett kauft.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was ich mich vor allem Frage ist eigentlich ob so ne Komplett Waku auch 5-10 Jahre ohne Wartung mitmacht. Ich habe da noch keine Langzeitergebnisse von gesehen.



Denke ich mal, sie ist ja wartungsfrei.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Naja, irgendwann macht die schon schlapp, aber 2 Jahre im 24/7 Betrieb sollte Sie auf jeden Fall mit machen, ohne Probleme. Dafür sind die Dinger einfach ausgelegt, um Garantiefälle zu minimieren.


----------



## Klutten (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Die Kühlungen sind bezüglich der Haltbarkeit mit 50.000 Stunden angegeben, sollten also bei 8 Stunden täglicher Nutzung etwa 17 Jahren, bei 24-Stunden-Betrieb etwa 6 Jahre halten. Die Garantiezeit beträgt allgemein 3 - 5 Jahre. Darüber sollte sich also niemand Sorgen machen.


----------



## Psycho1996 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



zeffer schrieb:


> selbst bei 4000betreibs Stunden (166,6d dauerbetrieb) währe der AMD günstiger so schnell verbraucht man 100€ nicht mit der Stromrechnung, angenommen der verbraucht echt 200W



Aber nach gut 2-3 Jahren Normalbetrieb hast die Kohle wieder drin + 2-3 Jahre mehr Leistung gehabt  von F@H fang ich garnicht erst an, da hättest die Kohle nach nem 3/4 Jahr wieder drin... 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, geht nicht, nix mit Turbo Modus Takt, lies mal die PCGH, ist sogar ein Artikel drin.
> Nur mit dem Bus Clock Takt ist was drin, aber du weißt ja, wie gering das ist, vor allem, wenn man noch ein H61 Brett kauft.



WTF? Wir haben nen XEON 1240 und dem kann mit Multi bi suaf 3,7 GHz einheizen... Mit nem Z68 Board...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> WTF? Wir haben nen XEON 1240 und dem kann mit Multi bi suaf 3,7 GHz einheizen... Mit nem Z68 Board...


 
Was ist denn ein 1240?


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Nur mal als Beispiel: Man kann bei Intel sogar die Temps der einzelnen Cores auslesen, bei AMD hat man zumindest beim x4 nur eine Temp.


 Bei AMD(ab Agena) kannst du aber auch bei jedem CPU Kern unterschiedliche Taktenfrequenzen einstellen.Die Technik nennt sich DICE (Dynamic Independent Core Engagement).


----------



## The_Schroeder (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

In irgendeiner News von einem User oder von PCGH gabs nen Screenshot mit einem der Topmodelle.
Auf die Bild wurden mit CPU-Z die Daten ausgelesen und da wurde eine TDP von über 200W angezeigt 
Vielleicht sollen die aber auch einfach nur in einem schönen AMD-Rot glühen 
Ist aber schon sehr interessant ^^


----------



## Hannesjooo (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Das ist eine gute Entscheidung gewesen. Wasserkühlung + HIGHEND CPU
Die wird den Sandys das fürchten lehren.
Wie gesagt die CPU hat ein FX Emblem drauf.
Ein Treat  sollte aufgemacht werden wo das ganze :"Mein Bruder seine Tante dessen Onklel hat vom Nachbarn seiner Nichte gehört das 
des nix wird" gebashe auf Bulldozer steht um es euch jederzeit vor die Augen zuhalten.

Das wäre was.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Das FX Logo ist einfach nur Marketing. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## spionkaese (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Entscheidung gewesen. Wasserkühlung + HIGHEND CPU
> Die wird den Sandys das fürchten lehren.
> Wie gesagt die CPU hat ein FX Emblem drauf.
> Ein Treat  sollte aufgemacht werden wo das ganze :"Mein Bruder seine Tante dessen Onklel hat vom Nachbarn seiner Nichte gehört das
> ...


Guck mal in den anderen User News Thread, da siehste was aus dem "wird den Sandys das fürchten lehren" geworden ist.


----------



## ATB (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Ich finde die Idee von einer "Boxed-Wakü" garnicht so schlecht. Nachdem Intel ja nun auch einen besonderen "Boxed-Turmkühler" für sein Spitzenmodell ausliefert wäre das eine grandiose Antwort von AMD.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Aber auch nur wenn es sich um ein "Spitzenmodel" handelt.


----------



## ATB (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Spitzenmodell ist da wohl relativ zu sehen. Aber wer weiß. Vielleicht stellt der Top-Bulli den Core i7-990X in den Schatten. Ich bin schon richtig heiß auf die "offiziellen" Benchs von PCGH.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Es ist schon ein erestes Review online.


----------



## spionkaese (9. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schon ein erestes Review online.


Und da ist er schlechter als der 2600.


----------



## Psycho1996 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein 1240?


 
Ganz einfach: Ein höher getakteter  1230 

Intel® Xeon® Processor E3-1240 (8M Cache, 3.30 GHz)


----------



## DUNnet (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Künftig also keine längere Garantie mehr durch Boxed kauf 
Für die Ersparniss zum Tray kann ich mir selber einen Multisockel Wasserkühler kaufen oder 2x eine Potente Luftkühlung...


----------



## Spinal (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

Ich fände das super wenn das Teil mit einer Boxed Wasserkühlung kommt. Wäre für mich definitiv ein Anreiz, doch zum Bulldozer zu greifen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich fände das super wenn das Teil mit einer Boxed Wasserkühlung kommt. Wäre für mich definitiv ein Anreiz, doch zum Bulldozer zu greifen
> 
> bye
> Spinal


 
Nach den ersten Leaks scheint es mir immer wahrscheinlicher, dass das fast der einzige Anreiz bleiben wird...


----------



## ATB (10. Oktober 2011)

Wer weiß ob die ganzen leaks nicht doch von einem ES sind.


----------



## mak111 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erneuter Hinweis auf Boxed-Wasserkühlung für Bulldozer*

naja das wird wohl eh keine dolle wakü sein . hmmm


----------

